# three days late, negative tests



## mommy8469 (May 15, 2013)

I have a two year old son, I've been off of the depo shot for a year but my husband and I didn't start "trying" to conceive until about three months ago, my periods are always on time, but I'm three days late, I have taken three pregnancy tests since two days before my period was suppose to start. I've had only a few signs of pregnancy, fatigue, nausea, and frequent urination. Nothing compared to my last pregnancy where I was constantly sick. But could I be pregnant? What could be going on either way ?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I'm moving your post to the Fertility forum where it will get some feedback from parents posting there. Good luck!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Have you re-tested? Are you pregnant?


----------

